# R32 GTS RB25 question



## pyr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

So I'm thinking of picking up a R32 GTS (non Turbo/RB25) from a place in my town. The questions are:

How many HP does the engine have stock?
Is it tunable via the ECU to a higher HP rating?...if so...whats the max HP you can expect out of it?
Is it AWD or RWD?

I'm thinking of grabbing it because the price is rite.....and may bee next year doing a swap for a TT engine.

Thanks in advance from the New-b!


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

About 180
Not really
RWD


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

you can spend big $$$ getting power out of the N/A rb25, or you can spend small $$$ and change it to a turbo version and get more power??


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

my suggestion would be to put a nice single turbo, upgrade suspension and clutch...

for the ECU you can get it re-flashed to meet your requirements, but one of the good skyline myths is that with a simple ECU re-tune you can get 900HP, its not true...

and since you are in Canada, you should come over to GTRCanada.com alot more traffic there... im there as well as ALOT of fellow canadians... see you there


----------

